# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Čišćenje perilice

## frenki26

Već mjesecima se čudim zašto mi veš smrdi kada ga izvadim iz mašine i evo Roda mi je dala odgovor... mojoj mašini treba pranje, samo nije mi baš jasno točno kako. Naime, ne razumijem onaj dio teksta koji objašnjava postupak čišćenja, ljudi, molim vas pomozite! :? 




> Počevši s praznom perilicom, pustite TOPLU vodu do najviše razine koju vaša perilica dozvoljava. 
> Kada se bubanj napuni i počne okretati, dodajte vodi 750 ml destiliranog bijelog octa (ili 500 ml soka od limuna) te 125 ml sode bikarbone. Pustite program da ide skoro do kraja i kad počne cijediti vodu unaprijedite program na centrifugu. Na taj će način perilica i cijediti i centrifugirati istovremeno. Nakon toga obrišite unutrašnjost perilice, odstranjujući prljavštinu koja se pojavila. Da biste odstranili svu preostalu prljavštinu pustite u pogon program s HLADNOM vodom i namjestite na program za najprljaviju odjeću tako da se što više agitira.  Pustite da se taj program završi do kraja. Ova tehnika trebala bi odstraniti ostatke sapuna i kamenca u oba bubnja vaše perilice te u cijevima.


Što, da pokrenem program pranja ostavivši perilicu praznu?
Kako to misle da ulijem vodu, pa mašina sama uzima vodu (ili da ja doljievam kroz otvpr za deterdžent)? Kako da znam koja je to "najviša razina koju moja perilica dopušta"? Ocat isto ulijevam kroz otvor za deterdžent? A kako da destiliram ocat? prokuham ga ili? A što je ovo s limunom? Da cijedim limune dok ne skupim pola litre soka, to je bar kila limuna, mislim nje bed, samo provjeravam... I je li 125ml sode bikarbone ili 125g?

Zasad toliko... Molim vas, prosvjetlite me!  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Upravo sam ja ovo htjela copypejstati.
Ja ovo NIŠ NE KUŽIM!
Bijeli ocat-to je alkoholni ocat ne?
Sodu bikarbonu razrijedim s vodom ili kaj?
A ove korake ništa ne kužim. Moja mašina je digitalna i kad joj zadam određeni program ne mogu ga prekinuti dok ona ne završu.
Mogu ja jednostavno staviti praznu mašinu da pere na 95 stupnjeva kao da pere bijeli veš? Htjela bih ju očistiti jer i meni se lini da veš smrdi.
Baš mi je   :Embarassed:  , ali stvarno ništa ne kužim.

----------


## litala

ja bih rekla da se radi o anglosaksonskim  :Wink:  perilicama - punjenje od gore, nema grijaca vec imaju prikljucke za toplu i hladnu vodu... pa koju vise odvrnes - takva ti bude temperatura pranja...

----------


## BusyBee

Ja perem ovako:

U dozator od praska ulijem octa (alkoholni, bijeli), ukljucim program pranja (na praznu perilicu) i dok voda curi kroz dozator, dodam i sodu bikarbonu koju voda ispere u bubanj.
Max kolicina vode je max kolicina koju mi napuni perilica.

----------


## emily

> ja bih rekla da se radi o anglosaksonskim  perilicama - punjenje od gore, nema grijaca vec imaju prikljucke za toplu i hladnu vodu... pa koju vise odvrnes - takva ti bude temperatura pranja...


ovako

a 125 ml. sode je 125 *ml* jer mjere u salicama

----------


## frenki26

*BusyBee*, još par pitanja:
Koji program pranja, iskuhavanje ili?
Što onda, pustiš da mašina dođe do kraja programa?
Mašina ne podivlja kada centrifugita?

----------


## BusyBee

Stavim na program za sareni (kraci je od onog za bijeli) na 60 stupnjeva.
Pustim da dodje do kraja. Masina ne podivlja na centrifugi (zanimljivo, a kad perem na programu za pola masine, onda luduje). Zadnje, ponovljeno ispiranje hladnom vodom, odradim s iskljucenom centrifugom.

----------

> Stavim na program za sareni (kraci je od onog za bijeli) na 60 stupnjeva.
> Pustim da dodje do kraja. Masina ne podivlja na centrifugi (zanimljivo, a kad perem na programu za pola masine, onda luduje). Zadnje, ponovljeno ispiranje hladnom vodom, odradim s iskljucenom centrifugom.


Mašina luduje kada se npr. u neki veći komad tkanine ostala roba zapetlja pa kad se tijekom centrifugiranja zalijepi za samo jedan dio bubnja. Time bubanj ne može postići balans da jednakomjerno rasporedi robu po obodu bubnja, što ga baca iz pravilne putanje koja postaje elipsasta i mašina luduje. Jesam ga zbucala il pojasnila????
Dakle, ako je mašina prazna nema je što izbacit iz pravilne putanje  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Da nije gost, mislila bih da je maria.   :Grin:  
Skuzila sam objasnjenje, i mislila sam da je nesto takvo.

----------


## Sun

gdje se kupi soda bikarbona?  :Embarassed:

----------


## vještičica

Kupiš u supermarketu, obično stoji na istom mjestu gdje su i prašak za pecivo i vanila   :Grin:  (bar je tako kod nas).
Inače sam i ja htjela ovo pitati, vezano za toplu vodu koja se pušta u mašinu. Odoh sad uključiti, jer već mjesec dana izbacuje komadiće kamenca  :/

----------


## BusyBee

> gdje se kupi soda bikarbona?


U Mercatoru je uz ostale praskove i potrepstine za pecenje kolaca.
Iako, ja tragam za nekim industrijskim paketom, a ne ovim slasticarskim.

----------


## Sun

hvala!

----------


## sorciere

> Ja perem ovako:
> 
> U dozator od praska ulijem octa (alkoholni, bijeli), ukljucim program pranja (na praznu perilicu) i dok voda curi kroz dozator, dodam i sodu bikarbonu koju voda ispere u bubanj.
> Max kolicina vode je max kolicina koju mi napuni perilica.


moja mašina ima gornje punjenje. sve kaj treba ići u nju - moram staviti prije zatvaranja mašine. znači - preostaje mi kombinacija pretpranje / pranje ... isto je elektronska, i nema podešavanja centrifuga oću, centrifuga neću...  :? 

a program na 60 stupnjeva traje cca 150 minuta  :?

----------


## ana.m

Evo ja stavila program za bijeli veš na 60, stavila ocat i sodu gore u posudu za prašak kad je krenula voda i sada pere, vidjet ćemo rezultat kad zavšri program...Još moram očistiti filter.

----------


## ronin

Ja sam pronašla u Mulleru paket od kile,košta 8 kuna,stoji kraj detergenata

----------


## ana.m

Evo ja svoju oprala, fino je mirisala a sada perem najkritičniji tamni veš pa bumo vidjeli...
Jedino kaj sma već nekaj primjetila, a možda i umišljam...Kao da je puno tiša i kad onako jače zavrti da lakše klizi...Moguće ili brijem?

----------


## lavache

hmmm... ja imam onu vešmašinu koja se gore otvara... i nema šanse da ju otvorim kad se napuni vodom - zablokira poklopac... ili ja to samo tako mislim?

anyway, jel' mogu ja odmah staviti sodu?

----------


## ronin

ja sodu uvijek stavim,u maloj količini,kad perem bijeli veš

----------


## martinaP

> hmmm... ja imam onu vešmašinu koja se gore otvara... i nema šanse da ju otvorim kad se napuni vodom - zablokira poklopac... ili ja to samo tako mislim?
> 
> anyway, jel' mogu ja odmah staviti sodu?


Moja se može otvoriti nakon minutu i pol.

Ja ulijem 2 litre alkoholnog octa direktno u bubanj, a u dozator za prašak sodu bikarbonu, i okrenem pranje na 90 stupnjeva.

----------

Odlučila sam isprobati....prva centrifuga i ogromni komadi kamenca izlaze van.Čisto me zanima što će biti kad završi.
Dječija odjeća zadnjih mjeseci kakva uđe unutra, takva i izađe.Bez obzira na vrstu i količinu praška u njoj.

----------

> Odlučila sam isprobati....prva centrifuga i ogromni komadi kamenca izlaze van.Čisto me zanima što će biti kad završi.
> Dječija odjeća zadnjih mjeseci kakva uđe unutra, takva i izađe.Bez obzira na vrstu i količinu praška u njoj.


Dakle, bez obzira što nisam stavila omekšivač, veš jako lijepo miriši, ali....
dječija odjeća je i dalje flekava. :?

----------


## lavache

a sa čime pereš?

----------


## sorciere

> Ja ulijem 2 litre alkoholnog octa direktno u bubanj, a u dozator za prašak sodu bikarbonu, i okrenem pranje na 90 stupnjeva.


jel to može onaj obični bijeli ocat npr. kisko? i kolko sode stavljaš? onoliko koliko i praška za pranje?

----------


## Sun

2 litre???

----------


## sbuczkow

Oprala masinu kao sto pise u tekstu i sad stavila crnu robu koja mi inace stalno smrdi nakon pranja i cekam rezutate.

----------


## ivanaos

I ja ću isprobat sutra! Što se sve može ovdje naučit!  :Smile:

----------

> a sa čime pereš?


inače sa tidom....
Sad sam stavila tekući persil.
Nema smisla žvakati već prežvakano, ali prije 10 godina ariel mi je prao sve, bez namakanje, dodavanje bilo čega.
Sad, ne želim bacati novce uzalud.Od svega što sam probala tide mi je još najbolji.

----------


## sbuczkow

Suši se. I dalje smrdi.   :Sad:   Izgleda da je ta tamna roba katastrofa. Osuđeni smo na smrđenje u njoj.

----------


## sorciere

> Suši se. I dalje smrdi.    Izgleda da je ta tamna roba katastrofa. Osuđeni smo na smrđenje u njoj.


s čim pereš, i na kojoj temperaturi?

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbuczkow prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Suši se. I dalje smrdi.    Izgleda da je ta tamna roba katastrofa. Osuđeni smo na smrđenje u njoj.
> 
> 
> s čim pereš, i na kojoj temperaturi?


Na 40, najcesce DMov prasak+kalgon ili prasak+ocat i etericno ulje ili samo prasak. Za tu tamnu robu mi nista ne pomaze

----------


## sorciere

malo mi je čudno...

ja osjetljive perem na 30, kad je velika partija - na 40, a ove brzinske na 50.

koristim ariel color (ponekad dodam calgon), i najobičniji omekšivač iz ipercoopa (2 litre - 9,50 kn) - i nikad problema.

pokušavala sam dodati ocat - ali onda je smrdilo fuj   :Razz:  ... tako da ipak koristim klasične metode pranja. 

a da probaš prati bez octa i eteričnog ulja, i dodaš omekšivač?

možda ti ova sredstva koja se dodaju za bojanje tkanina reagiraju na ocat? ja se više ne sjećam što sam sve uvozila - ali bilo je brdo toga za tekstilnu industriju...  :/

----------


## sbuczkow

Situacija je bila ista i kad nisam koristila ocat i ulje. Bas nemam pojma. Bio je cijeli jedan dugi topic o smradu tamne robe, ali se ne sjecam zakljucka.   :Grin:   (cini mi se da ih je bilo vise)

----------


## Drimm

> Ja sam pronašla u Mulleru paket od kile,košta 8 kuna,stoji kraj detergenata


 :Love:  tenx. Ja sam isto u potrazi za većim paketom od onog u maloj okrugloj kutijici.

----------


## tri ribice

> ja bih rekla da se radi o anglosaksonskim  perilicama - punjenje od gore, nema grijaca vec imaju prikljucke za toplu i hladnu vodu... pa koju vise odvrnes - takva ti bude temperatura pranja...


to je vjerojatno prevod sa americkih stranica.Njihove se masine otvaraju na vrhu gdje je nasim samo poklopac.mpzete je otvoriti u bilo koje vrijeme dodati vodu ,ubaciti komad robe ...bas sam maloprije razmisljala kako cu iducu masinu kupiti bas takvu.Skroz je pametna recimo kod ispiranja pelena napunusi ful nivo vode dok kod nasih pojma nemas sto se dogadja unutra.

----------


## tri ribice

> hmmm... ja imam onu vešmašinu koja se gore otvara... i nema šanse da ju otvorim kad se napuni vodom - zablokira poklopac... ili ja to samo tako mislim?
> 
> anyway, jel' mogu ja odmah staviti sodu?


ja sam dugo koristila te masine i jedino kad otvoris masina prestaje sa radom a cim opet spustis poklopac ona nastavi.mozda ima neki dodatni osigurac?

----------


## NatasaM...

Ja sam prvo usula lim. kiseline i oprala na 95.
Onda sam sljedece pranje probala slijediti ovo uputstvo s portala, iako mi bas nije bilo jasno.
Poslije toga masina mi blista, a rublje manje smrdi, ali ipak smrdi. Ocito moram ponoviti postupak.

Inace, ja sam nakon sto je masina ulila vodu



> Počevši s praznom perilicom, pustite TOPLU vodu do najviše razine koju vaša perilica dozvoljava. 
> Kada se bubanj napuni i počne okretati


usula sodu bikarbonu i zalila octom (prvo streberski sve izmjerila), pa sam imala reakciju  :shock: sve se zapjenilo, ali srecom nije puno toga izletilo van. 



> Pustite program da ide skoro do kraja i kad počne cijediti vodu unaprijedite program na centrifugu.


Ovaj dio nisam bas shvatila. Zato sam ukljucila centrifugu kad je doslo do izbacivanja vode, a poslije odmah isprala hladnom vodom i opet centrifugirala. Znaci, preskocila sam i ovaj dio:



> Nakon toga obrišite unutrašnjost perilice, odstranjujući prljavštinu koja se pojavila.

----------


## lavache

kajaznam, otkrila sam prije nekog vremena onaj opal oxi, kao vanish... gotovo ista stvar. stavim toga malo za svaki slučaj i bolje mi opere veš nego sam prašak...
ma ovi naši prašci nemaju veze s vezom. moji znaju donjeti iz austrije ili njemačke i pere fenomenalno dok je ovaj naš za hititi u smeće...

zadnje sam uzela onaj rex. i nije tolko loš... u kombinaciji sa tim opal oxijem...

----------

> Na 40, najcesce DMov prasak+kalgon ili prasak+ocat i etericno ulje ili samo prasak. Za tu tamnu robu mi nista ne pomaze


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
i ja kupih taj DMov prašak za šareno rublje i s njime je i nama oprana roba smrdila!?!??!  :shock:    :Evil or Very Mad:  
perilica je relativno nova, nikad nikakav smrad na robi do tada osjetili.
Vratili se na (paškasti) persil sensitive

----------


## sbuczkow

Meni je smrdila i sa svim drugim praskovima. Zato sam imala potrebu istrazivati praskove pa dosla do DMovog.   :Grin:  Inace sam prije uvijek koristila Faks

----------


## Serpentina

Mi smo dugo kupovali Dash u It jer naši ne vrijede ništa.
I super je stvar onaj oxy iz DMa, a i jeftin je (u par pranja mi je skroz izblijedio fleke od rozih čarapa na krem hlačama, hlačama boja ostala super  :Embarassed:  )
sad, nemam bikarbone a neću uskoro u grad, jel mogu stavit malo tog oxia ili ćemo se  zapjenit svi?..  :?

----------


## makita

> Da nije gost, mislila bih da je maria.   
> Skuzila sam objasnjenje, i mislila sam da je nesto takvo.


Ma ovo sam ja bila, diskonektalo me dok sam ja stigla odgovorit, a poslije nisam objasnila ko sam, evo me sad  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

oće meni neko odgovorit na ovo?  :?  :? 




> martinaP prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja ulijem 2 litre alkoholnog octa direktno u bubanj, a u dozator za prašak sodu bikarbonu, i okrenem pranje na 90 stupnjeva.
> 
> 
> jel to može onaj obični bijeli ocat npr. kisko? i kolko sode stavljaš? onoliko koliko i praška za pranje?

----------


## mamanatali

> Bio je cijeli jedan dugi topic o smradu tamne robe, ali se ne sjecam zakljucka


Mislim da je zaključak bio da su boje kojima je bojan tamni veš (jer se uglavnom radi o tamnoplavoj, crnoj, tamnozelenoj, bordo) krive za smrad. Nekad odmah, a nekad tak nakon puuuno pranja (ovisno valjda o kvaliteti bojila).
Pratila sam pomno taj topic jer i ja imam problem sa smradom tamnog veša, sa svim ostalim nemam problema.

----------


## goist

> gdje se kupi soda bikarbona


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## BusyBee

> oće meni neko odgovorit na ovo?  :?  :? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Ja koristim bilo koji bijeli, alkoholni.
Jedino, jedan od 5l u prozirnoj boci (a nije segestica) je bio tako los da mi je sve smrdilo uzasno. 
stavis sode koliko i praska (bar ja) i ne istovremeno s octom jer se onda dogadja kemijska reakcija u kojoj se otpusta co2 i sve se jako zapjeni i "kipi".

----------


## BusyBee

> gdje se kupi soda bikarbona


U Mercatoru na policama gdje stoje raznorazni praskovi za kolace (gustin, vanilin, pecilni, umjetne arome)... sad je na popustu pa je ispod 5 kn pola kile, inace je oko 6 kn.

U Billi je isto, cini mi se, uz potrepstine/kemiju za kolace.

----------


## Zorana

Meni je za tamni ves do sada jedino pomoglo definitivno prelazenje na neki od jacih deterdzenata i mrvicu nekog jaceg omeksivaca. Probala sam stvarno sve i svasta i sve ove blaze opcije su ostavljale smrad. Tako da npr. mrvicu persila ili ariela u prasku za obojenu robu u kombinaciji s malo zutog ili bijelog Lenora ostavlja prilicno dobar rezultat. (nazalost, bez omeksivaca nisam uspjela popraviti stanje :/ )

----------


## sbuczkow

> Bio je cijeli jedan dugi topic o smradu tamne robe, ali se ne sjecam zakljucka
> 			
> 		
> 
> Mislim da je zaključak bio da su boje kojima je bojan tamni veš (jer se uglavnom radi o tamnoplavoj, crnoj, tamnozelenoj, bordo) krive za smrad. Nekad odmah, a nekad tak nakon puuuno pranja (ovisno valjda o kvaliteti bojila).


Tako je!  :Smile: 

Zorana, koristis li preporucenu kolicinu tog ariela ili stavis malo vise praska? I hvala na ovome, bas cu probati (oprati istu robu po treci put   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## nikolicc

> goist prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				gdje se kupi soda bikarbona
> ...


evo, ja ju kupila danas u Intersparu, cijena 4 i pol kune  500 gr.

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> oće meni neko odgovorit na ovo?  :?  :? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a kako da onda to napravim? da u prvo "pranje" stavim ocat - a onda stavim drugo pranje sa sodom? moja mašina ne može prekidati  :? ...

----------


## sbuczkow

Sorci, ja sam jucer stavila najprije ocat u pretinac za prasak i kad se to slilo u bubanj, dodala sam sodu u isti pretinac i onda ju je voda "odvela" i to se tamo unutra smiksalo. Zapjenilo se ali nije nista eksplodiralo.   :Grin:   Ne znam je li to ok. I naravno, zaboravila sam ocistiti masinu nakon tog pranja vrucom vodom.

----------


## inga

Sbuczkow, ja otkad tamni ves perem Nilom za tamni, to mi je najmirisljaviji i najmeksi ves. Ne stavljam omeksivac jer od tog tekuceg deterdzenta prekrasno mirisi i sve je meko.

----------


## LeeLoo

...a meni su zaštopane one škulje kroz koje voda šprica u pretinac za omekšivač-pa omekšivač ne otiče i pretinac ostaje pun..pokušala malo pročačkat škulje-ali opet isto-postoji li neki drugi način odštropavanja tih škulja iliti rupica? :?   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Stavim jako malo deterdzenta, otprilike pola manje od najmanje preporucene kolicine.

----------


## sbuczkow

Žemske, tenks!   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> Sorci, ja sam jucer stavila najprije ocat u pretinac za prasak i kad se to slilo u bubanj, dodala sam sodu u isti pretinac i onda ju je voda "odvela" i to se tamo unutra smiksalo. Zapjenilo se ali nije nista eksplodiralo.    Ne znam je li to ok. I naravno, zaboravila sam ocistiti masinu nakon tog pranja vrucom vodom.


ja ću onda izliti ocat u bubanj, a u posudu za prašak staviti sodu... to je jedina varijanta, jer u moju posudu ne stane toliko octa, a sve što stavim - mašina uzima sama. na staroj mašini sam mogla uliti svu vodu za pranje kroz tu posudu za prašak - a sad - njente... 

usput - išla sam očistiti tu posudu u koju stavljam prašak i omekšivač...  :shock:  ... ajme, čega se sve nakupilo... ali dala sam si truda pa sam ju rastavila u komade   :Laughing:  ...

----------


## ivanaos

ja sam ulila u posudu za prašak prvo 1,5 l octa te uključila mašinu na 70 bijelo te dok je voda tekla sipala sodu b (7 kutijica po 40g) te kad je završilo očistila filter.
I čini se da je uspješno!  :D A i meni se čini kao da je mašina tiša sada :/

----------


## sbuczkow

> ja ću onda izliti ocat u bubanj, a u posudu za prašak staviti sodu...


Da, tako se cini najbolje.



> usput - išla sam očistiti tu posudu u koju stavljam prašak i omekšivač...  :shock:  ... ajme, čega se sve nakupilo... ali dala sam si truda pa sam ju rastavila u komade   ...


To sam i ja jednom skuzila kad sam je slucajno prejako povukla pa je ispala vani skupa sa skamenjenim praskom i sluzavim ostacima... svačega :zbljuv:   :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

Oprala makinu, ništa se spektakularno nije desilo (pod spektakularno mislim gromade kamenca). Možda sam stavila malo sirćeta i sode?  :?  Bubanj je veliki, za 5kg veša, a ja sam stavila kako piše, tj litar sirćeta i šolju sode bikarbone. Jel to malo?

----------


## NatasaM...

To je skroz OK.

Meni nakon ponovljenog postupka roba vise uopce ne smrdi, a na slican nacin sam ocistila i perilicu sudja:  dozer napunila sodom, unutrasnjost malo prolila octom i upalila masinu na najvecu temp. 

Prije sam cistila onim preporucenim sredstvom u bocici koje smrdi cijeli dan nakon sto perilica opere.

----------


## ana.m

Evo i mene natrag.
Meni tamni veš i dalje smrdi  :/ .
A perem veš klasično. Trenutno imam faks prašak i koristim omekšivač.
I da, veš perem na 60. ipak su to ručnici, gaće, čarape....
Kaj da radim? Me         8)     za<<<<<z<

----------


## rayna

bio je jednom topic o smrdljivoj tamnoj robi i to na par stranica.mislim da je problem u bojama kojima su farbane te tamne stvari.
meni su dosta smrdile beneton crvene majce.

jedino rijesenje je susenje u susilici.sad ljeti ostali ves susim "prirodno",a tamni bas moram u susilici.i sad ne smrdi.

a carape oduvijek perem posebno od ostalog rublja.

----------


## klara

jeste li čitali Reader's Digest od prosinca i članak od Petre Hrupelj o tajni mirišljavog rublja?
Piše da je na Rodi našla savijet kako očistiti perilicu  :D

----------


## majstor

Ovdje je napisano sve i svašta i hrpa gluposti i nedoumica.
Perilicu treba najmanje 2X godišnje temeljito očistiti, a i više puta ako perete samo na nižim temperaturama: znači ne više od 40 C, perete masnu odjeću, radnu odjeću, pelene i dr. Zlatni savjet: bijelo se pere na 95 C, a nikako niže jer će jedino tako ostati bijelo i perilica nikad neće smrditi.

No da krenemo na teeemeljito čišćenje:

 Potrebna vam je soda za pranje-to je natrijev karbonat- koji dolazi na tržište u obliku anhidrida kao prah i u obliku kristalne sode koja je natrijev karbonat dekahidrat (češća varijanta). Prodaje se u poljoprivrednim apotekama kao kristalna soda za čišćenje bačava. Kristalana soda je 3X slabija od anhidrida.
  Natrijev karbonat možete i sami napraviti. dovoljno je kupiti  kilu sode bikarbone u bilo kojem većem dućanu. To košta oko 9kn. 
  Nikako ne kupovati one male paketiće od 40g po 4kn jer je to čista pljačka!!!
  Sodu bikarbonu  (natrijev bikarbonat) staviti u čistu tepsiju i peći u zagrijanoj pećnici na najvišoj temperaturi 1h. Neće se ništa dogoditi pećnici ni vama. Soda bikarbona otpušta po 1molekulu CO2 i H2O zagrijavanjem i prelazi u lužnatiji natrij karbonat. Da to je ona soda za pranje koju su koristile naše bake za sve namjene. Ima je za kupiti u prodavaonicama bazenske opreme, jako je jeftina. 
  Pogledajti američke stranice o sodi (washing soda) i o sodi bikarboni (baking soda)

 Postupak pranja mašine: BEZ VEŠA!

  1. Otopiti kilogram kristalne sode ili 300 - 400g čiste sode u prahu u kipućoj   vodi. (NE u aluminijskom posuđu jer će pocrniti ko u perilici posuđa)

  2. Otvoriti vrata od mašine i usuti u bubanj 3-4 litre vode

  3. Na to sipati u bubanj otopljenu sodu, zatvoriti vrata.

  4. Uključiti program za bijelo 95, (samo pranje naravno) , mašina uzima ostatak vode i pere...(da ne bi brzo ispumpala ovo što smo stavili nikako ne na pretpranje),  ukljućiti i tipku inteziv ako je ima i uključiti tipku wasser plus ako je ima. Znači peremo na 95 C praznu mašinu. Što duži program tim bolje. 

  5. Program ide do kraja, zaključno sa svim ispiranjima i centifugiranjima

  6. Program je gotov: otvoriti filter i očistiti ga

  Tokom pranja može se umjereno pjeniti u bubnju: to je nataloženi deterđent iz perilice kojeg soda čisti jer se soda ne pjeni. Soda izvrsno otapa u vrućoj vodi nataloženu masnoću, omekšivaće i ostale naslage u mašini.

  7. Postupak ponoviti ali ovaj put s običnim alkoholnim octom.

      Ocat možete sipati u dozirnu posudu dok se mašina puni vodom ili dok je već napunjena. Znači opet program na 95C  (samo pranje) i sipati litru octa. LITRU !

 Onaj savjet koji je napisala neka tu da treba sipati ocat i sodu bikarbonu, pa onda staviti još mašinu na centrifugu me je stvarno nasmijao. To je za američke mašine koje su da prostite čisto sranje ( uglavnom nemaju grijač, peru agitiranjem, slabo cijede, očajno peru, treba stavljati klora da bi bilo bijelo), uglavnom veliko sranje.

  Naravno, mora se prati i dozirna posuda, izvucite ju kompletno van i operite s octom, dobro isprati.

 Unutrašnjost posude je malo teže očistiti, a zna biti i crno od plijesni ako nikad niste čistile. Uzmite praznu špricalicu, stavite unutra pol  varikine i pol vode, promućkati i s tim dobro pošpricati unutrašnjost, uzeti staru četkicu za zube i na posao  :Smile:   Ovo sve može i s Domestosom koji je ako niste znale običan natrijev hipoklorit kojeg vi plaćate razblaženog oko 12kn. Pa si mislite... Poslije pošpricati s čistom vodom i uključiti na perilici zadnje ispiranje na prazno.

 DA, posuda za deterđent zna jako smrditi i biti puna praška, omekšivaća i crna ako se ne brinete o njoj!

Čišćenje rupa za vodu u dozirnoj posudi-uzmite čačkalicu i ako možete doći do rupica kroz koje utječe voda bacit se na posao.
 Na dovodnoj slavini treba povremeno očistiti mrežicu, a i na strani mašine isto-to je onaj dio gdje crijevo ulazi u mašinu.

  Naravno-redovno čištiti filter.

 NE UPOTREBLJAVATI CALGON. To je komercijalna prijevara kupaca.

 Bacate novce na čisto sranje. Deterđenti u prašku sadržavaju dovoljno omekšivaća vode. Nijedan serviser nije vidio mašinu u onakvom stanju ko ona iz reklame-vjerujte. Uostalom jeste li vi vidjeli kad onako zmazanu perilicu posuđa ko iz reklame ili šparet. To normalnom upotrebom jednostavno nije moguće. Nemojte dopustiti da vam ispiru mozak.

  Još jednom: perilica mora raditi i na 95C To je uvjet da nikad ne smrdi.

Nikako nemojte koristiti samo tekuće deterđente, oni nemaju dovoljno omekšivaća vode, niti peru dobro. 

 Najbolji prašak koji možete naći u RH je DASH 

 Savjet:
koristiti samo pola propisane količine i dodati žlicu natrijevog karbonata (soda) SOdu ne koristiti na vuni niti otapati za čišćenje perilice u aluminijskoj posudi.

 Ovo sranje koje se prodaje iz uvoza se radi za istočno tržište sa smanjenim udjelom aktivnih tvari.  Dobre su i one denk-mit  teblete u DM-u za pranje bijelog veša. Domaći deteđenti su ili sranje ili čisto  OK.
 Rubel univerzal za bijelo , FAKS itd.

 Kod svakog pranja osim pranja vune poželjno je dodati prašku žlicu sode bikarbone. Sigurno ste primjetili da vam roba jednostavno nekako smrdi poslije pranja nekim prašcima za šareno. Soda bikarbona rješava taj problem! Možete dodati i 2 žlice bez problema. Soda bikarbona se može upotrijebiti i umjesto omekšivača, kao i ocat...o tome drugom prilikom....

 Nema potrebe koristiti omekšivać: napravite ga sami....o tome u 2. postu

  **** Nemoguć problem...mašina smrdi za poludit ili jednostavno ste došli u unajmljen stan pa želite sterilizirati mašinu  :Smile: )

  Postupak: napraviti sve opisano gore i da ne ponavljate postupak, kupiti 
 IZOSAN-G u apoteci. To je klor za dezinfekciju. NEmojte odmah primjeniti klor nakon postupka s octom i sodom nego nakon 2 pranja veša recimo.
  Mašina na prazno, program 95 bijelo, u dozirnu posudu dok voda ide staviti 1 žlicu klora i program pustiti da sam završi. 

 Toliko za sad....

----------


## Imga

To, majstore!   :Naklon:  

Samo smanji malo te (grube riječi)   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

majstore  :Klap:

----------


## VIPmama

Svaka čast na iscrpnim informacijama  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Svaka cast majstore na trudu!

----------


## aurora8

svaka čast  :Naklon:

----------


## majstor

2.dio 


   Nakon što smo temeljito očistili perilicu iznutra potrebno je zaštiti i gumu 
na vratima. U tu svrhu dovoljno je 4X godišnje namazati gumu s glicerinom  ili talkom. 

  Tako će duže trajati, neće raspucavati, a isto tako je potrebno posušiti vodu u onom naboru od gume kod vrata nakon pranja. Vrata od 
mašine treba držati lagano pritvorena, a ne skroz zatvorena kad se ne pere. 

   U zadnje vrijeme sve je veći trend pranja na 60, no nemojte se previše 
pouzdati u pranje bijelog i postojanih boja na 60 C. Sve pamučno 
, laneno, kao i ručnike, donji veš, posteljinu, krpe perite na 95. 

  Mašina će vam biti zahvalna i tek pri toj temparaturi će optimalno djelovati perborati, zeoliti, i bjelila na osnovi kisika, a ujedno će se uništiti skoro svi mikro organizmi. 

   Većina ne zna da perilica u biti zagrijava vodu do 89 C i to nije 
nikakvo kuhanje niti iskuhavanje kako se kolokvijalno zove. 

    Kao što je već ranije napisano, tekući deterđent nije dobar za stalnu 
upotrebu. Zagrebačka voda je vrlo tvrda, oko 22 njemačka stupnja i u tu svrhu poželjno je prašku dodati 1-2 žlice sode bikarbone koja omekšava 
vodu i ujedno uklanja neugodne mirise. 

   Omekšivać ne treba kupovati. Alergičari i osobe osjetljive kože trebaju 
sami napraviti omekšivać:  
 2 dijela sode bikarbone
 7 dijelova alkoholnog octa
 7 dijleova vode


   Sodu bikarbonu pomiješati s 1 dijelom vode, dodati ocat...ovo treba 
raditi u sudoperu u plastičnoj posudi jer nastaje jako pjenušanje pri 
reakciji octa i sode bikarbone, dodati ostalu količinu vode, dobro  promiješati da bi sav CO2 izišao i nasuti u praznu plastičnu bocu, dodati 
nekoliko kapi eteričnog ulja od naranče ili lavande ili po izboru... 
Upotijebiti kao normalan omekšivač u količini od 1dcl. Ovaj omekšivać 
neće turbo soft omekšati rublje, no bit ćete zadovoljni, posebno alergičari.

   Može se kao omekšivać koristiti i sami ocat, na vlažnom rublju osjetiti će se miris octa malo, no kad se osuši octu ni traga. Ocat osim što omekšava vodu ima svojstvo da neutralizira ostatke sredstva za pranje u posljednjoj vodi za ispiranje, tako da je veš odmah i bolje ispran-ne nadražuje. 

  Miris znoja nakon pranja, posebno na muškim majicama otklanja se dodatkom sode bikarbone prašku za pranje.


Nove perilice:


   Perilice novijih generacija troše zamjetno manje vode i struje, efikasne 
su, ali pate od boljke slabog pranja i ispiranja. Ne može se 6 kg veša 
dobro oprati i isprati s 47 litara vode pri preporučenoj količini praška. 
   U to sam se sam uvjerio pokusima na novoj i staroj mašini, mjerenjem bistrine vode, a i u razgovoru pri popravcima. Nove mašine centrifugiraju odmah poslije pranja da bi smanjile potrošnju vode za ispiranje i to pri 1000 okretaja, no to nije dovoljno pri maloj razini vode u bubnju da bi se ispralo dobro. 
  Preporuka je onaj gumb za povišeni nivo vode i gumb za dodatno ispiranje stalno koristiti, posebno pri normalnom opterećenju mašine. 

  Osjetljive osobe moraju ponoviti posljednje ispiranje i dodati onaj omekšivać kućne izrade.

    Prljaviji veš i mrlje : 

   koristiti namakanje od 2 sata…na elektronskima-boljim-može se
isprogramirati  trajanje namakanja i količina vode, kao i intezitet reverziranja bubnja, stisnite inteziv tipku ako je ima, tretirajte mrlje prije pranja, pogledajte upute za perilicu.


Koju perilicu kupiti?

Sve ovisi koliko često ju upotrebljavate, koliko imate novaca itd.

  Ne kupujte no name modele po cijeni od 1200 kn.
Ako zaista želite imati kvalitetnu perilicu dugog vijeka korištenja kupite
Miele. 

   Miele je stvarno broj 1 ...i servis je skup, ali se ne kvari baš  :Smile: 
Svi ostali su daleko iza….ništa, ništa,    pa tek onda dolazi AEG, Bosch…..

   Istina Miele je skup, nema nista ispod 7.500 kn. Svake godine prodaje se neki model na akciji. To je obično lanjski model, ali ko da je to bitno.     Ne isplati se davati 12.000kn za najnovije modele…to je već perverzno…bolje otići na putovanje  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

majstore, svaka ti čast na iscrpnosti!  :D

----------


## VIPmama

Baš su korisne ove informacije, odmah ću ih kopirati i čuvati  :D 

Znači iza Miele-a, prvi sljedeći naj proizvođač je AEG, pa zatim BOSCH ?

Sa svojom Zanussicom sam jako zadovoljna, nikakve prevelike elektrolike na njoj, u 9 godina jednom promijenili grijač, i sada mi je pukao dio na programatoru za pokretanje i nikako otići po njega na slavonsku uvijek mi van ruke   :/ 
Imam na njoj 500 i 800 okretaja centrifuge i mislim da ni sljedeću neću uzimati s više.
Samo ću  povećati kilažu na 6 ili 7,5 

Vidi se da se spremam u nabavu nove   :Grin:

----------


## VIPmama

Majstore, čekamo vas ovdje  :Wink: 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=54890

----------


## majstor

Ne mogu tamo odgovarati, nisam registriran  :Smile: 

Ne radi motor pranja ni centrifuga? Radi  pumpa, radi programator

Ispitati kondenzator-pregorio
Ispitati motor
ispitati RSO filter

Mašina curi-ne smije curiti, staviti novine ispod i okvirno otkriti  iz kojeg dijela curi, može biti iz bubnja, donje gume, pumpe, gume na vrastima, ili od gore kod dovoda vode u bubanj itd.

Provjera rada pumpe-staviti crijevo u kadu ili neku posudu i gledati kojom brzinom izbacuje vodu, prije toga očistiti filter, očistiti nakon tog zidni sifon ako ga ima.

Kvar ne radi pumpa ni motor: pregorio motor pumpe-prvo ispitati

Bubanje se teško okreće: sve drugo radi normalno, upao komad odjeće-čarapa, zavoj, žica od grudnjaka itd., probajte sami izvaditi ako ide 
ili ne radi dodro kondenzator-teško se okreće kad pere.

Za čarapu sam jednom imao slučaj da sam samo napunio mašinu vodom i još dolio dosta vode-čarapa je samo isplivala. 
Ako je prorez od gume do rotirajučeg djela toliki da možete staviti cijeli prst-oprezno s čarapama i sitnim stvarima

----------


## VIPmama

To, MAJSTORE!!


Ovak i "moj" majstor objasni sve, pa si nešto mislim   :Raspa:  

 :Grin:

----------


## klmama

ovo je prvi majstor koji mi djeluje samouvjereno u onom o čemu priča   :Smile:  
isto ovo su mi telefonski rekli i ostali - motor ili kondenzator
s obzirom na 9 godina neprestanog rada , i na troje prljavaca, ja sam odlučila uzeti novu mašinu

----------


## Loryblue

e majstore svaka ti dala :D 

imam i ja pitanje za tebe:
candy mašina, upravo popravljena jer nije bubanj vrtio, a programator se normalno okrećao.

kad perem šareno rublje i kad mašina primi prvu vodu je li normalno da stoji ko ukopana dobrih 15-20 minuta. niti tiče niti miče? meni je to sumnjivo.
moj majstor kaže: sve je to ok, tako je ona programirana, tad zagrijava  vodu.....pa tako 15 minuta i tek onda počne vrtit.

kod pranja bijele robe tog čekanja i zagrijavanja nema. čim primi vodu počne odma vrtit.

inače, ja uvik (bez iznimke jer mi je takva navika) tamnu robu perem na 60, a bijelu na 95 s predpranjem (tako mi sama ruka namišta programator  :Grin:  )

----------


## majstor

To je normalno za neke  perilice, posebno starije i one jako stare.

Voda se zagrijava po sistemu termo stop na nekim dijelovima programa. 
U strujnom krugu su tad samo grijač i termostat, programator je izbačen, zato se ima dojam kao da je mašina crkla. Kad zagrije do 29 C,  bimetalni termostat se preklopi i pusti struju u programator,  dalje se vremenski zagrijava voda. 

   Modeli s mehaničkim programatorom koji nemaju kontinuiranu regulaciju temperature-znači termostat gdje namjestite temperaturu nego ju birate putem programatora i gumbi ,većinom imaju blokirni relej koji ne dopušta programatoru micanje dok se ne postigne putem termostata određena temparatura. Tu može nastati problem kad taj relej crkne:

 -ne zagrijava dovoljno jer programator ode dalje
 -kuha, voda ključa jer se programator ne može maknuti, neki modeli imaju dodatni termostat za zaštitu te vrste, pa isključe grijač.

 Takve perilice nikako ne ostavljati bez kontrole. 
Možete jedino biti mirni s boljim elektronskim koje imaju dodatne zaštite, pa same isključuju vodu, ispumpavaju po potrebi, i signaliziraju kvar.

 Najpametnije je nijedan uređaj, posebno NE perilicu ostaviti bez ikakve kontrole.

 Modeli s termostatom na kojem vi namjestite temperaturu nemaju tih problema, naravno i taj temostat se može pokvariti, ali to je jako rijetko.

 Nove s elektoronskom regulacijom nemaju problema te vrste.

  Stare Candy i Gorenje su bile jako izdržljive mašine, neki još uvijek koriste perilice stare više od 30 godina što se od novih Candy ne može očekivati. U ZG-u još ima ljudi koji koriste stare PS gorenje mašine proizvedene početkom 70-tih ili malo ranije. Nepoderive su, emajlirane, samo poneka guma promijenjena i sitno. Današnje gorenje se mogu sakriti.

 Pri kupnji nove perilice obratiti pažnju na kadu-od čega je napravljena, najbolji je inox. Neće ni ostali novi materijali procuriti, samo problem je kad se ide prčkati radi servisa (mijenjati ležajeve), posebno carboran, nikad to više nije isto ko iz tvornice. 

Dovoljno je kucnuti po limu perilice u dućanu i odmah ćete vidjeti-čuti razliku
 između Miele, Candy, Bosch i dr.. Neke nove Candy imaju vjerovali ili ne šperploču kao gornji pokrov, ne vidi se na prvi pogled jer izgleda ko metal dok se ne kucne ili vidi doma  :Smile: 
 Osim Miele, možda AEG, Siemens, Bosch (pokvario se je u zadnje vrijeme) sve je ostalo relativno...možete imati sreću i model vas posluži i 15 godina, ali to nitko ne garantira.   :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

Mi imamo AEG perilicu i jako smo zadovoljni. Nego, majstore, malo mi je cudan ovaj savjet o pranju na 95 stupnjeva. Mogu shvatiti da je to ok za masinu. I sama jednom u pola godine nesto otkuham cisto da se masina ocisti. Ali, u zadnje vrijeme se stalno trubi o ekoloskoj osvijestenosti i nepotrebnosti otkuhavanja robe.....Sta cemo s tim?  :Grin:

----------


## majstor

Ako se često pere, perilica mora najmanje jednom mjesečno raditi i na programu 95. Proizvođaći deterđenta stalno govore da ne treba prati na visokoj temperaturi da bi rublje bilo čisto. 

  Ali to ima više zamki: 
Perilice koje nemaju kontinuiranu regulaciju temperature, nego ju namještate putem gumbi i programatora ne mogu na 60 dobro oprati bijeli veš jer taj program kraće traje, posebno onaj na 40 ako ne koristite pretpranje.

  Elektronske perilice imaju dugačke programe, ali uzimaju malo vode pa se bijeli veš ne opere kvalitetno..povećati razinu vode. Novi modeli ne troše puno više struje za zagrijavanje na 90

 Komponente iz praška stvarno bolje djeluju na 90 za bijelo nego na 60

Grinje iz posteljine  neće crknuti na 60, kao ni većina mikro organizama.

 Mnogi deterđenti imaju enzime koji najbolje djeluju na 40
Znači perilica bi morala oko 30 min. prati na 40, a onda dalje zagrijati vodu.
Bolji modeli to rade i tek tad takav deterđent dolazi do izražaja.

 Ne ekološki može biti samo malo veća potrošnja struje. U ukupnoj potrošnji, normalnom upotrebom to je nezamjetno jer daleko više struje proguta električni bojler npr. , višesatna rasvjeta normalnim žaruljama, kuhanje na struju itd. Perilica se može uključiti i navečer ako imate dvotarifno brojilo.

  Kao što rekoh, nemojte upotrebljavati samo tekuće detrđente jer bi se moglo dogoditi da vam perilica počne ostavljati crne mrlje na odjeći, a kamenca će se sigurno nakupiti skoro pa ko u onoj reklami  :Smile: 

  Reklame:

 Svašta će oni nasnimiti samo da bi djelovali na potrošnju baš njihovog proizvoda. Calgon perilica je valjda radila bez ikakvog praška pol godine u tvrdoj vodi samo da bi oni mogli pokazati onako puno kamenca.

 Calgonit sredstvo za čišćenje perilice posuđa možete zaobići u širokom luku. Mora da su poljevali mast i ulje po suđu i suđerici, pa prali bez deterđenta puno puta da bi dobili onako prljavu perilicu. 

 A tek ono za Calgonit tablete  :Smile:  

Koja to perilica suđa s bilo kojim deterđentom, dodacima i normalnim programom  ostavlja onakve mat čaše i rezance na posudi i zmazane tanjure? Stvarno misle da su ljudi glupi.

    Suđerica ima svoje tajne, a o tome uskoro u  postu o suđericama.

 Pa onaj šparet, ma moš si isliti kako će ga ikoje sredstvo očistiti jednim potezom ....

  Oni doslovno misle da su ljudi idioti...WC školjka se magično čisti jednim ispiranjem, samo poštrcate i blista ....ma što ne kažu....
Onako prlajvu školjku može se očistiti samo solnom kiselinom što je i najjeftinije  :Smile: 


 Omekšavanje vode:

 To sam već napisao za Calgon...nemojte nasjedati na takve fore.
Deterđenti u prašku u svom sastavu imaju natrijevog karbonata koji izvrsno mekša vodu. Natrijev karbonat iliti anhidrid karbonat  ili kalcinirana soda ili soda za pranje ili kako ju već sve ne zovu ima višestruku primjenu u industriji i velika je šteta da ju kod nas više ne prodaju po dućanima kao običnu sodu za pranje, čega vani ima. No nije problem napraviti i domognuti se te bazne kemijske tvari.

  Voda se može omekšati znači dodatkom bijelom i postojanih boja sode,
a može se za ostali veš osim vune pomiješati deterđent  ( i tekući posebno) sa soda bikarbonom. Pravilnim doziranjem praškastog deterđenta nema problema s kamencom u perilici.

 Boje se osvježavaju dodatkom octa zadnjoj vodi umjesto omekšivaća.
Ocat ujedno i omekšava i može na vunu.

----------


## maria71

Dajte se molim vas registrirajte na forum, čas posla i evo nama novog ljubimca na forumu  :Smile:  

a na 4 kuta vašeg doma bi bili glavna zvijezda  :Wink:

----------


## paci

*majstore*  :Klap:

----------


## Deaedi

Super, svaka cast majstore!




> Suđerica ima svoje tajne, a o tome uskoro u postu o suđericama.


Napeto cekamo.

----------


## marta

Majstore, moja Gorenjka pod normalno kaplje, jer ima ingeniozno naljepljen komad spuzvice tamo gdje voda iz ladice ide u bubanj. Taj bi komad spuzvice valjda trebao pokupiti visak vodice koja sprica. Moram priznati da se tako nesto inzenjerski pregenijalno i nenad.ebivo rijetko kad vidja.  :Mad:

----------


## klmama

> Moram priznati da se tako nesto inzenjerski pregenijalno i nenad.ebivo rijetko kad vidja.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Loryblue

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Moram priznati da se tako nesto inzenjerski pregenijalno i nenad.ebivo rijetko kad vidja.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

da te utješim i gorenjka moje majčice od prvog dana pušta vodu. majkec je više luda od postavljanja krpi po podu pije nego upali mašinu.

izgleda da je bolja ova moja prapotopna candyca koja se zagrijava na pedale nego njena gorenjka.  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Al ga i ti svaki put docaras..  :Grin:

----------


## djuma

samo da se poklonim majstoru!   :Naklon:  
jedva cekam savete o sudjeticama!   :Cekam:

----------


## maria71

> Al ga i ti svaki put docaras..


koja ?  marta ili lorryblue

----------


## majstor

Pogledati ovaj URL s foruma.hr
Čovjek je zorno pokazao-slikao na što može sličiti zapuštena dozirna posuda i kako ju kompletno očistiti. Izvrsno

www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=204305

 Problem špricanja vode izvan dozirne posude može nastati zbog prevelikog pritiska vode, posebno kod gorenje perilica ovog tipa. 

To se rješava smanjivanjem pritiska na zidnom ventilu ili jednostavno kad uključite perilicu i ona počne uzimati vodu, zatvorite vodu-gledati u otvorenu posudu i polako otvarati vodu do zadovoljavajućeg pritiska bez špricanja vode. 

Voda zna špricati i na posudi za uzimanje omekšivaća. Ukjučiti zadnje ispiranje i gledati kako štrca voda u taj dio posude.

Potrudite se očistiti posudu kako je prikazano na onim slikama.

Ovakva dozirna posuda se može kupiti kod Kralja ako ju ne možete srediti ili je oštećena..., umjerena cijena

www.rezervni-dijelovi.com

Provjerite cijene rezervnih dijelova online

Kralj Commerce, Zagreb, Dubrava 212

 Curenje vode: mora se pronaći uzrok curenja vode, može biti banalan...neka od guma-rebresta cijev pušta, ne sjedi-nije priljepljeno više dobro za kadu, guma od vrata, ma ima dosta tih gumenih dijelova

ili kod elektroventila, no uvijek se može detaljnim pregledom naći uzrok curenja. Prva inspekcija je putem novina pod mašinu da bi se okvirno odredilo iz kojeg smjera kapa voda, a onda na traženje...

Najveći kvar je ako kada curi. Tad ljudi obično razmišljaju o kupnji nove mašine. Kada se može privremeno sfiksati.

Nemojte kupovati novu mašinu ako je kvar...tipa pregoren kondenzator, promjena gume, amortizera, termostata, crkla pumpa, pa čak i programatora ...a i ležajeva ako je kada u izvrsnom stanju.

U praksi ima stvarno bisera: 

Perilica ne uzima vodu...dođe serviser i otvori slavinu

Ostaje voda u bubnju, veš nikako opran ni iscijeđen...korisnik šefljom-kutlačom vadi vodu iz mašine već neko vrijeme. 
Serviser očisti filter

Ne centrifugira...serviser stisne gumb za centrifugu

Loše pere, korisnik pere na programu za vunu da se ne bi veš oštetio 
Upute u ruke i čitati...nema uputa..tko zna gdje su...uh to je neki put prava muka...kopiraš upute i pošalješ

Filter čist, pumpa radi...korisnik ludi...slabo izbacuje vodu
oštro presavinuto odvodno crijevo

Ne grije na 90...serviser stisne gumb

Što je najbolje to se stalno događa,a preko telefona je kvar do neba...

----------


## VIPmama

> Dajte se molim vas registrirajte na forum, čas posla i evo nama novog ljubimca na forumu  
> 
> a na 4 kuta vašeg doma bi bili glavna zvijezda


Potpisujem !  :Smile: 

Ove savjete spremam i čuvam kao suho zlato   :Grin:   a mm ima zadatak provjeriti sve točke po uputama   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Mislila sam na Loryblue. Iako ni ti ni marta ne zaostajete...  :Razz:

----------


## rayna

majstore  :D 
ajde se registriraj,pa daj broj na pp i baj baj mom starom majstoru za vesmasinu   :Bye:

----------


## ivarica

majstore! na registraciju!

mi smo morali kupiti perilicu koja je nestandarnih dimenzija, ona plitka 38cm, whirlpool awg 878
i ja u njoj ne znam skinuti posudu za prasak, nikako. 

a i nismo se usrecili, vec u garantnom roku smo je popravljali  :/

----------


## anchie76

Majstore morali smo ukinuti pristup gostima zbog velike kolicine spama koji nam je ulijetao na ovaj podforum.  Ja vas najljepse molim da se registrirate na forum i da nastavite dalje dopisivanje s korisnicima   :Smile:  

Ako bude kakvih problema prilikom registracije, slobodno mi se javite na anchie76@gmail.com

----------


## klara

> Ostaje voda u bubnju, veš nikako opran ni iscijeđen...korisnik šefljom-kutlačom vadi vodu iz mašine već neko vrijeme.
> Serviser očisti filter


Ovo je bio i moj biser. Ali muž je skužio u čemu je stvar, sad znam i ja "popraviti"  8)

----------


## Klaun

Ja imam Miele vesmasini i stvarno smo prezadovoljni, samo bi htjela dodat da danasnji AEG nije sta je bio pred par godina. Ta firma je propala, kupili ih Cesi i sad iza toga stoji Elektroluks ili neka no name marka, meni je sugerirano da izbjegavam danasnje aeg proizvode. Bosch je ok.

Inace koristim ocat umjesto omeksivaca-cuvam okolis :D

----------


## artemida

hvala na savjetima ali moram dodat.....bosch ne da ne valja nego je uz to i ruzna. imala je pet dugih,za nju,godina i sva sreca skroz se pokvarila.  :Laughing:     nova susilica,perilica elektrolux savrsena...malo novaca ,kvaliteta za pet (kupljena s izloga pod ostecena roba,nekakav rez,nebitno)    :Smile:   a sta se tice praska ,dash u hrvatskoj nije ok. narucujem iz CH dash 2 u 1 i to je savrsenstvo.a hrvatski moze stat faks i denk-mit protiv kamenca u dm(duplo jeftiniji).....i da dodam da sam smrad na ovaj nacin rjesila...jedno pitanjce:kako ste rjesile smrad robe iz susilice??? to mi je enigma.

----------


## Imga

> Majstore morali smo ukinuti pristup gostima zbog velike kolicine spama koji nam je ulijetao na ovaj podforum.  Ja vas najljepse molim da se registrirate na forum i da nastavite dalje dopisivanje s korisnicima   
> 
> Ako bude kakvih problema prilikom registracije, slobodno mi se javite na anchie76@gmail.com


eto, sad se majstor preplašio kad ga više ne puštamo u goste
 :Sad:

----------


## lara01

> pitanjce:kako ste rjesile smrad robe iz susilice??? to mi je enigma.


Ja imam jeftinu, kondenzacijsku beko sušilicu i nikada, ali baš nikada mi veš nije smrdio, upravo suprotno, imam osjećaj da pojačava miris omekšivača.
Čula sam za ovakve komentare od dosta ljudi, pa sam malo :? 
Možda da probaš sa onim maramicama za sušilicu.
Meni nisu bile baš nešto, ali možda su baš za ovakve slučajeve idealne.

----------


## ivarica

majstore?

----------


## ana-marija

šteta što se majstor ne javlja,ali ne čudim se

majstore hvala na savjetima  :Heart:

----------


## saska7

> usput - išla sam očistiti tu posudu u koju stavljam prašak i omekšivač...  :shock:  ... ajme, čega se sve nakupilo... ali dala sam si truda pa sam ju rastavila u komade   ...


kak si ocistila tu posudu??  :? 
imam perilicu koja se otvara odozgo Candy, cca 7 god staru, ovo sa sodom i octom mi je jasno, ali nikak da uspijem ocistiti te glupe posudice....  :/ 

i btw, kak da isperem perilicu vrucom vodom kad je sva automatizirana??

----------


## Lucky2

I ja već dugo želim pitati kako da se riješ smrada iz sušilice???

Smrdi otkad smo je kupili, odmah zvala u dućan, rekli mi da će se izluftati nakon 2-3 sušenja; moš mislit   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Smrdi kad je prazna i roba ima čudni šnjof (ajd, ne smrdi baš jako, ali nije ni cvijeće) kad se osuši.
Marka - Gorenje. Kondenzatorska.

Help?

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> usput - išla sam očistiti tu posudu u koju stavljam prašak i omekšivač...  :shock:  ... ajme, čega se sve nakupilo... ali dala sam si truda pa sam ju rastavila u komade   ...
> 
> 
> kak si ocistila tu posudu??  :? 
> imam perilicu koja se otvara odozgo Candy, cca 7 god staru, ovo sa sodom i octom mi je jasno, ali nikak da uspijem ocistiti te glupe posudice....  :/ 
> ...


meni je posuda na poklopcu koji se diže. skinem posudu, izvadim neka dva valjka sa stražnje strane, i lagano odvojim masku od same posude... onda posudu temeljito isperem, a izvana oribam. 

ispiranje vrućom vodom - ja stavim program za iskuhavanje... pa odvrti. druge nema   :Grin:  ...

----------


## bucka

> Dajte se molim vas registrirajte na forum, čas posla i evo nama novog ljubimca na forumu  
> 
> a na 4 kuta vašeg doma bi bili glavna zvijezda


 :D

----------


## saska7

> meni je posuda na poklopcu koji se diže. skinem posudu, izvadim neka dva valjka sa stražnje strane, i lagano odvojim masku od same posude... onda posudu temeljito isperem, a izvana oribam. 
> 
> ispiranje vrućom vodom - ja stavim program za iskuhavanje... pa odvrti. druge nema   ...


ah, ti noviji modeli, vidim morat cu i ja takvu nabaviti...
moja ima ugradjenu posudu pored bubnja pa nisam pametna kako oprati
a ovo drugo je i meni logicno i to sam napravila...mislila sam da ima neko pametnije rjesenje tipa skuhas u loncu 20l vode pa nekak ubacis ili sl   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Maslačkica

Zanima me da li je iko postupio po metodi koju je MAJSTOR preporučio?

I mene ovo buni: "Otopiti kilogram kristalne sode ili 300 - 400g čiste sode u prahu u kipućoj vodi" - o kojoj je sada tu sodi riječ? Rekao je da se 1kg sode peče u rerni itd, ali šta na kraju dobijem? Kristalnu ili čistu sodu?

Pomagajte, jer mi crni veš jako smrdi...

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Može li mene neko uputiti na orginalni tekst na portalu, molim vas   :Embarassed:  Ne znam gdje da ga tražim.

----------


## gitulja

ja sam očistila perilicu po majstorovim uputama. Kupila sam sodu u Mulleru na kojoj piše Washing Soda pa je nisam pekla. Otopila u vrućoj vodi cca 250 g. I onda dalje sve po uputama. Stvarno se odlično očistilo.

----------


## Maslačkica

Ima li Washing sode u DM-u? 

S.Shortcake ovaj majstorov savjet se čini boljim, pročitaj na 2.str. ovog topika... ako već nisi...  :Wink:

----------


## gitulja

nisam ni tražila u DM-u, u Mulleru u cc1 500 g košta oko 8 kn. Nešto malo manje.

----------


## EvaMONA

Perilica suđa?
Vidim da se na početku piše o veš mašini, ali kako je u naslovu perilica zanima me da li netko ima savjet kako očistiti perilicu posuđa. Nekako lošije ispire u zadnje vrijeme i vjerujem da bi čišćenje pomoglo, ali kako???
Hvala!

----------


## Deaedi

Ima za kupiti ono sredstvo bas za ciscenje perilice sudja- izgleda kao jedna bocica, stavi se u praznu sudjericu i opere na jednom duzem programu, mislim iznad 60C. Preporuca se tako prati sudjericu svakih mjesec dana. Mozes pogledati npr. u DM-u ili u bilo kojem vecem trgovackom centru.

----------


## EvaMONA

Hvala!
Svakako cu to kupiti u DM-u jer sam naivno mislila da je dosta samo sol stavljati redovito , a već 4 god imam tu suđericu.

----------


## nikolo

Molim da mi netko odgovori ako zna odgovor....
Problem je u sušilici. Gorenje, kondenzacijska. Već drugi put sušim veš, a kondenzat umjesto da se skupi u posudi za kondenzat skuplja se "dolje" iza kondenzatora-filtra-saća (ja sama nisam sigurna što je to).
Prvi put kad se to dogodilo, tu sam vodu skužila jer mi se veš nije dobro osušio pa sam htjela očistiti kond-filt-saće. Kad sam ga izvukla van, skupljena voda mi je pljusnula na pod... Kad sam sve očistila, mislila sam da je to to, ali eto i pri drugom sušenju dogodilo se isto.

Morat ćemo zvati servis, ali prije nego me oderu htjela bih znati ako netko zna što je mojoj sušilici i možemo li to sami riješiti. 
Muž ima ideju da je sigurno u pitanju neka pumpa koja je otišla, ali ni on nije  na čisto jer ni sam nije siguran kako sušilica "unutra" radi.
Pliiiz ljudi, sušim pelene svaki drugi dan....

----------


## LeeLoo

> Ovdje je napisano sve i svašta i hrpa gluposti i nedoumica.
> Perilicu treba najmanje 2X godišnje temeljito očistiti, a i više puta ako perete samo na nižim temperaturama: znači ne više od 40 C, perete masnu odjeću, radnu odjeću, pelene i dr. Zlatni savjet: bijelo se pere na 95 C, a nikako niže jer će jedino tako ostati bijelo i perilica nikad neće smrditi.
> 
> No da krenemo na teeemeljito čišćenje:
> 
>  Potrebna vam je soda za pranje-to je natrijev karbonat- koji dolazi na tržište u obliku anhidrida kao prah i u obliku kristalne sode koja je natrijev karbonat dekahidrat (češća varijanta). Prodaje se u poljoprivrednim apotekama kao kristalna soda za čišćenje bačava. Kristalana soda je 3X slabija od anhidrida.
>   Natrijev karbonat možete i sami napraviti. dovoljno je kupiti  kilu sode bikarbone u bilo kojem većem dućanu. To košta oko 9kn. 
>   Nikako ne kupovati one male paketiće od 40g po 4kn jer je to čista pljačka!!!
>   Sodu bikarbonu  (natrijev bikarbonat) staviti u čistu tepsiju i peći u zagrijanoj pećnici na najvišoj temperaturi 1h. Neće se ništa dogoditi pećnici ni vama. Soda bikarbona otpušta po 1molekulu CO2 i H2O zagrijavanjem i prelazi u lužnatiji natrij karbonat. Da to je ona soda za pranje koju su koristile naše bake za sve namjene. Ima je za kupiti u prodavaonicama bazenske opreme, jako je jeftina. 
> ...


...-ovo je super i baš mi to treba..nakon bojanja tamne robe u mašini su mi ostale neke tamne mrvice...budemo vidjeli....

----------


## LeeLoo

..a još i pitanje-filter sam očistila pred neki dan i onu posudicu za det i omekšivač..ali sam primjetila da ima jako puno prljavštine unutar one gume koja brtvi kod vrata..-pretpostavljam da se ona može skinuti ali ne bih ja u to ulazila,pokušala je prebrisati u onom utoru unutra ali nisam baš do kraja uspijela..hoće li ovaj gore opisani postupak i to počistiti?

----------


## sunchica

Omekšivać ne treba kupovati. Alergičari i osobe osjetljive kože trebaju
sami napraviti omekšivać:
2 dijela sode bikarbone
7 dijelova alkoholnog octa
7 dijleova vode 


a koju količinu označavaju ovi dijelovi zna li itko???  :?

----------


## vještičica

bilo koju količinu, bitan je udio sastojaka
uzmi npr da je jedan dio 100ml ili još jednostavnije, jedna šoljica za kafu  :Wink:

----------


## sunchica

ahaaaaaaaaaaa :D baš se glupo osjećam sad   :Laughing:   hvala  :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

:Kiss:

----------


## jaja

Moram i ja probat ovo pranje mašine.
Nisam sigurna jeli problem u mašini,sad smo mkisec dana došli u sveki i njena se roba sva ćuje na ustajalu vodu,naprimjer ručnici dok su složeni mirišu a čim se poslje kupanja obriše s njima osjeti se neugodan miris sad neznam jeli to do mašine sad kad ću svoju robu prat u nje nebi tila da mi smrdi,nisam sama pametna  :?

----------


## Ariana

mislim da je smrad od prevelike količine omekšivača. ja ga ne koristim  6 godina i sva tuđa odječa koja je oprana sa dodatkom omekšivaća mi smrdi na VLAGU

----------


## Bobica

ljudi tko je ovaj majstor? jel ide po kućama?
mi jadni ne možemo ni filter očisititi sami! 

hoću majstora! 
 :Smile:

----------


## Mravica

Molim pomoć! Imam perilicu Končarovu staru godinu dana, ali na niskim temperaturama šari veš pere očajno. Veš kad ga izvadim smrdi po ustajalosti. A vadim ga čim završi. Bijelo s predpranjem pere super. Napravila sam slijedeće. Otkuhala na prazno na najduži program (bez predpranja) sa sodom i cijev koja izbacuje prljavu vodu stavila u škaf da vidim kakvu će vodu izbacit. Izbacila je čistu čistu vodu. Izvadila sam ladicu (čista ko sunce jer ju često perem), unutar ladice sve čisto čisto, filter crpke ko nov čist da čistiji ne može biti. MM je u cijev upuhao vodu i ona je kroz filter izašla van kristalno čista. Prije tjedan dana mi je svijetlio error za filter crpke. Taj put je šari veš izašao van smrdljiv očajno i vruć, iako sam ga prala na niskoj temperaturi. Otvorili filter i on čist, zatvorili i više ne svijetli error, ali šari veš pere katastrofa. Da li tko zna koju još majmunariju da izvedem s vešmašinom i šta da još provjerim?

----------


## Peterlin

> Molim pomoć! Imam perilicu Končarovu staru godinu dana, ali na niskim temperaturama šari veš pere očajno. Veš kad ga izvadim smrdi po ustajalosti. A vadim ga čim završi. Bijelo s predpranjem pere super. Napravila sam slijedeće. Otkuhala na prazno na najduži program (bez predpranja) sa sodom i cijev koja izbacuje prljavu vodu stavila u škaf da vidim kakvu će vodu izbacit. Izbacila je čistu čistu vodu. Izvadila sam ladicu (čista ko sunce jer ju često perem), unutar ladice sve čisto čisto, filter crpke ko nov čist da čistiji ne može biti. MM je u cijev upuhao vodu i ona je kroz filter izašla van kristalno čista. Prije tjedan dana mi je svijetlio error za filter crpke. Taj put je šari veš izašao van smrdljiv očajno i vruć, iako sam ga prala na niskoj temperaturi. Otvorili filter i on čist, zatvorili i više ne svijetli error, ali šari veš pere katastrofa. Da li tko zna koju još majmunariju da izvedem s vešmašinom i šta da još provjerim?


Mravice, ako je mašina stara godinu dana, možda (nadam se) je još u garantnom roku. Zovi odma' servisere dok ti garancija još vrijedi. Trebala bi vrijediti, jer danas su te garancije najčešće 3 godine.

Ako je mašina Končareva, zovi ih u glavu. Prije su bili u Klanječkoj, ne znam da li su još uvijek. Pogledaj što ti piše na uputama od mašine - tamo bi trebao biti popis ovlaštenih servisa. Evo brojeva telefona u Zagrebu: Ovlašteni Končarev servis (bili su svojevremeno u Klanječkoj 59, ali ne znam jesu li još uvijek): 01/3079 197, 01/3079 198. 

Ako se ne javljaju, probaj direktno u tvornicu na Žitnjaku: 01/2484 555

Inače, po opisu problema, meni se čini da ti se zablesavila elektronika. Možeš eventualno probati puniti veš baš kako piše (moja mašina se znala raspametiti na premalu ili preveliku količinu veša, na to je bila jako osjetljiva). Ako je krepala elektronika, nema druge nego promijeniti pločicu, a to može koštati ko pol vešmašine.  Ako se program koji je u toku ne može prekinuti i mašina resetirati, onda je velika vjerojatnost da je crkla elektronika. Nemam iskustva s Končarevim mašinama. Imam Indesitovu kombiniranu i majstor mi je nedavno rekao da je elektronika crkla, pa ne mogu uključivati sušilicu i kratke programe... Sad spremam lovu u čarapu za novu  jer ova je stara 7 godina i popravak bi bio "skuplja pita od tepsije". Za sada još radi dugački program za bijelo i dugački za šareno, pa ju koristim dok ne krepa do kraja... Dobro je služila, ali ni blizu kao stara Gorenje makina koja je doživjela 18 godina i koju sam dala iz kuće samo zato jer nije imala brzu centrifugu i sušilicu.

Sretno! Nadam se da nije tak grdo kao kod mene, a ako je - pa nek ti to poprave končarevci u garantnom roku! Nemoj si uopće razbijati glavu!

----------


## Mravica

Hvala, Peterlin na kontaktima. 
Ajajajaja, sve garancije bezveznih uređaja imam, ali garantnog lista od vešmašine nigdje. Peh.
Ali nedavno mi javila vešmašina grešku na filteru crpke. Otvorili mi filter i na naše veliko iznenađenje u filteru našli moje staklo od naočala koje dugo tražim. Stvarno, ne šalim se. Kako je tu dospjelo meni ostaje misterij. Od kad smo ga izvadili pere bolje. Ali moram odmah izvaditi. Kad sam čitavo staklo od naočala našla u filteru ... nema ništa ravno tom iznenađenju....

----------


## BP

Podizem malo

Dakle, uputiti cu se u ciscenje perilice po uputama majstora, ali mi nesto nije jasno...u prvom dijelu spominje pecenje sode a u #65 pod prvom tockom se soda topi u vodi pa mi sad nije jasno...je netko probao?

----------


## Cubana

Ne moras ju peci ako u Mulleru kupis Washing sodu. U zelenoj vrecici, 1kg. Mozda ima i drugdje ali tamo ima sigurno. Tada samo otapas.

----------


## BP

thanks Cubana, nazalost u Ri nema Muellera ali cu potraziti u kakvoj drogeriji...

----------


## Bebinja

Kako,s čime oprati onaj dio od mašine gdje stoji posuda za detrgent? Nekidan sam izvadila tu posudu,taj dio od mašine je crn! Prije nisam išla za tim.

----------


## adal

Ponesta sam i skuzila  :Embarassed: 
meni je isto smrdio sareni ves dok nisam izbacila omeksivac,cudno zar ne,sad perem samo sa NILOM za sareni ves i super mirise(ako neko bude probao nemoj da stavi puno praska jer ce imat poplavu  :Yes: )
tako sam se ja rijesila smrada u robi a za bijeli koristim meriks sa sodom i ujedno cistim kamenac,tako kazu.... :Grin:

----------


## BP

evo da prijavim uspjesno obavljen posao ciscenja perilice
napravila sam tocno onako kako je majstor napisao, sa kristalnom sodom (kupljena u sjemenarni) i poslje sa octom
ZAKON!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

O kojoj se marki perilice radi ? MEni je majstor svojevremeno rekao da se u nove perilice na stavlja ocat da ne uništi osjetljive dijelove

----------


## BP

moja je Candy- ima 3 god

----------


## suzach

Moja je također Candy - stara 2,5 godine.... Elektronika otišla k vragu.... Više nikad Candy ne kupujem...Svi se žale na Candy, sve crkava nakon godinu dana!
Šareni veš mi smrdi za poludit, probat ću vaše savjete. Bijeli super miriši!

----------


## BP

ja zaista nemam primjedbi zasad, dobro opere i iscentrifugira jos bolje sto puno znaci kad nemas gdje susiti...a za smrad sam sama kriva, ne smije se pustiti oprano da stoji inace ode sve kvragu...

----------


## luce2006

Prijavljujem jos jednu Candy, staru nekih 6-7 godina. Odlicno sluzi, pere 4-5 (nekad i vise) puta tjedno. Nedavno sam je prvi put ocistila po ovim savjetima od Majstora (hvala :Naklon: ) i zadovoljna sam, jako.

----------


## suzach

pitanje...

pošto mi šareni veš smrdi za poludit, može li se kristalna soda pomiješati sa praškom prije pranja? ili se za to koristi soda bikarbona....??
pročitala sam na forumu da se kristalna soda miješa s kipućom vodom i tako čisti perilica...
može li se ona pomiješati u praškastom obliku sa praškastim detergentom kako bi se uklonio smrad šarenog veša?

----------


## MarijaP

Ja stavljam sodu i detergent u svako pranje. Samo smanji kolicinu detergenta i zamijeni sa sodom. 

Umjesto omeksivaca stavi alkoholni ocat.

----------


## delitza

Ja svoju perilicu očistim jednom godišnje i to tako da u posudu za detergent ulijem octa koliko mi posuda dozvoljava a ostatak do litre spičim u bubanj i pustim da odradi puni program na 95°C. Inače si sama skuham tekući detergent s kojim perem od hladnog do 60°C:

- 1 kom prirodni biljni sapun iz DMa (Alverde lavanda ili verbena) - sitno izribati,
- 3 lit vruće vode (zagrijane na štednjaku - ne treba kipiti)
- u nju se polako umiješa ribani sapun
- kad se otopi, tome se doda 1 velika jušna žlica sode bikarbone
- promiješati da se rastopi
- zatim još toplo preliti u plastičnu posudu u kojoj ima dosta mjesta za komotno miješanje (iz nepoznatog razloga u staklenoj ili nekoj drugoj posudi sredstvo se stvrdne ko kamen!)
- posudu se stavi na hladno i povremeno promiješa da se previše ne stvrdne
- kad se ohladi doda se 20-30 kapljica eteričnog ulja (mirisa prema želji) - i to je sve!!!

Uglavnom, veš je neusporedivo čišći nego s bilo kojim drugim detergentom, ne stavljam omekšivač jer jednostavno nema potrebe uz svu tu silnu sodu bikarbonu i primjetila sam da se lovi neusporedivo manje kamenca na grijač.

Jedino na kuhanju koristim prašak (onaj najjeftiniji iz Špara) ali imam Amwayev blajh (ne skida boju, samo flekove) i dodam ga 1 žlicu u prašak. 
Detergent nikad ne stavljam u ladicu nego direkt u bubanj (loše iskustvo sa stare mašine, zaljigavili se svi kanali kroz koje je curio do bubnja i nikak to nisam mogla isčistiti)
Rupice za vodu kod ladice svako toliko istrljam s keficom za zube (samo za tu namjenu) da se ne ulovi kamenac.

Inače mašina je Gorenje, stara sad cca 5 god. i koliko god ne spada u tip top klasu ja sam još uvijek prezadovoljna.

Eh, da, naletila sam na komentar o mašinama nove generacije koje koriste manje vode da ne isperu dobro.. moja mašina ima onaj famozni senzor čistoće vode i na industrijskom detergentu i omekšivaču je vrtilo ispiranje još barem 2-3 puta, s homemade detergentom ne vrti niti jednom  :Very Happy:  dakle, potrošnja od 42 litre vode za čitavo pranje.

----------


## kokolo

Za smrad robe je krivo presušivanje na suncu! Provjereno. Imala sam sreću da sam svoj problem sa smradom robe spomenula jednoj poznanici koja me savjetovala da tamnu (ali i bijelu-lakše za peglat) robu stavljam navečer na sušenje i pokupim dok se ne sprži na suncu,najbolje do 9 ujutro. Možda koji komad ostane lagano vlažan ali NE SMRDI kad se obuče. Inače sam izluđivala kad bih skužila da se roba OPET usmrdila i uvijek sam mislila da je to zbog praška,omekšivača,nedostatka omekšivača i tako dalje.... dok zadnjih 5 pranja nisam postupila kako mi je rečeno-predvečer bih je stavila sušiti,oko 6-7, u hlad i ujutro pokupim čim se dignem. NAPOKON osjetim miris praška (omekšivač stavljam tu i tamo) i uživam bez ponovljenih pranja.

----------


## ambrosia

nemam problema s mirisima iz perilice - meni su ručnici užasno tvdri - grubi...ima tko kakvu ideju za rješavanje ovog problema - osim sušilice

----------


## Diana72

Primjetila sam da u majstorovoj uputi za pranje perilice rublja nema napisano u kojoj se količini vode treba otopiti kilogram kristalne sode, pa me zanima kako ste vi to učinile?

----------


## Diana72

> evo da prijavim uspjesno obavljen posao ciscenja perilice
> napravila sam tocno onako kako je majstor napisao, sa kristalnom sodom (kupljena u sjemenarni) i poslje sa octom
> ZAKON!


molim te, da li mi možeš napisati u kojoj si količini vode rastopila kristalnu sodu? u uputama ne piše, pa se bojim da nešto ne zeznem i pokvarim mašinu.  hitno  mi je, moram oprati robicu za bebu, a mašina mi je u groznom stanju.

----------


## em_kay

bilježim   :alexis:

----------


## duma

Mene zanima čišćenje perilice za suđe. Koristim proizvode za čišćenje iz Millera ali nije mi to to! Ima li tko kakvu ideju??
Inače,imam Candy malu perilicu,staru 2 godine i...nikad više :Rolling Eyes:  . Kad je usporedim sa maminom Gorenje starom 17 godina...moja je totalno bezveze.Nikako ne pere.

----------


## Neli

a gle, ja koristim sredstvo od finish-a ili DM-ovu robnu marku i sjaji se sva nakon toga... nemam prigovor

----------


## duma

> a gle, ja koristim sredstvo od finish-a ili DM-ovu robnu marku i sjaji se sva nakon toga... nemam prigovor


A ja sam mislila na neki prirodni način čišćenja, kao ovaj za perlicu rublja sa octom i sodom  :Smile:

----------


## Neli

> A ja sam mislila na neki prirodni način čišćenja, kao ovaj za perlicu rublja sa octom i sodom


pa za to imaš recept na forumu

----------


## crnkica

evo dižem ovo iz pepela...i ja sam nedavno se susrela s stim danakon pranja vadim "smrdljivo" rublje.....tražila i tražila savjete i oprala svoju perilicu po uputama majstora i sve pet...
ali ne mogu naći recept za čišćenje perilice posuđa..
može pomoć

----------


## Diana72

Da se i ja pridružim potrazi.
Mene, kao i crnkicu, zanima kako očistiti perilicu posuđa.

----------


## Cubana

Ja sudjericu samo s vremena na vrijeme operem s onim sredstvom za pranje perilice.  Ocistim filter, gumu, i to je to.

----------


## crnkica

i ja isto, 
ali zanima me je li majstor koji je ostavio upute kako oprati perilicu za rublje ima li upute kako oprati perilicu za posuđe

----------


## TanjaN

Odlični savjeti.

----------


## TanjaN

Smrdi samo kineska roba, i ničim se oprat ne može. Ja sam kiselila u sodi bikarboni, u octu, nemaš šta nisam radila po 5-6 puta, prala nekoliko puta u mašini nakon tih namakanja - i opet smrdi. Sada kada kupujem nešto, prvo pomirišem, ako smrdi, ne kupujem i gotovo.

----------


## Leptirko

> i ja isto, 
> ali zanima me je li majstor koji je ostavio upute kako oprati perilicu za rublje ima li upute kako oprati perilicu za posuđe


I mene ovo zanima

----------


## martinaP

Sa sodom ju ne bi trebalo biti tesko oprati. Negdje sa strane nasuti sode i pustiti pranje na najvisoj temperaturi.

----------


## magistra

Ja suđericu svakih 3 mjeseca (prosječno suđe pere 2x tjedno) operem limunskom kiselinom. U dozator za tablete stavim 1 vž limunske kiseline i okrenem na 65 C. Nakon odrađenog pranja dugo vremena nema čudnih mirisa.

----------


## GirlFashionGuru

Nisam još čula da bubanj smrdi od mašine, filter i crijevo za odvod da, to je druga stvar. Ajde sretno

----------

